# Need Help! Pricing out Job, 1000 Gal. Grease Trap + Pump...



## BSA Constructio (Nov 29, 2007)

am going to be installing a 1000 Gallon 4000 PSI grease trap and a duplex pump for this resturant owner. I am curious as to how to price this job out. I will be doing all the work and not subing anything out. All I wanna know is a ball park figure I should charge. I have a number in mind but I want to see what you guys think and see if I am on the right track.

I have included some photos from the Plans as reference. Hopefully that will help a bit.

*Here is the scope of work : *

*1.* Remove Existing sewage pump & chamber and remove existing water closet
*2.* Cut up concrete floor on interior as per engineer drawing to install the new plumbing lines
*3.* Tear out existing sidewalk next to porch on the exterior rear, and excavate area for new 1000 Gallon tank location and plumbing
*4.* Remove backfill and concrete debris from job location to proper disposal facility 
*5.* Once all prep work has been completed the tank shall be ordered, delivered, and set into place
*6.* All necessary plumbing and electrical connections will be made at this time
*7.* Call for rough inspection 
*8.* After all the plumbing work has been completed, concrete shall be poured to cover all exposed piping on the inside of the property
*9.* Backfill remaining area around Holding Tank (Exterior) 
*10.* Form and re-pour concrete side walk in the rear
*11.* Clean and dispose of any left over debris 
*12.* Call for final township inspection



Thanks everyone.

If you click the link in my Sig you can see pictures of the engineering plans.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

That sounds like AT LEAST $700 worth of work.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BSA Constructio said:


> All I wanna know is a ball park figure I should charge.


New Comiskey Park cost bout twenty million to build 15 years ago, I would stay within ten percent of that.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> New Comiskey Park cost bout twenty million to build 15 years ago, I would stay within ten percent of that.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Tell them 20k


----------



## BSA Constructio (Nov 29, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Tell them 20k


labor and material?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*This Post Is On Other Forums*

Kid doesn't have a clue what He's doing!


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

In all seriousness, you should pass on this job.


----------



## BSA Constructio (Nov 29, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> Kid doesn't have a clue what He's doing!


lol, actually I do know what I am doing buddy. I am 22 and I have plenty of Residential and Commerical buildings built under my belt. I own all my own machines and tools and trucks. I Have a number in my mind But I want to see what others think. By the way its 21,000 For materials only for the entire job. The number I am toying with is 50,000 for labor and materials. It will take 5-7 days start to finish.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

The 20k I said is for labor only because I dont know what parts will be. This is just a wild guess, I dont do this sort of work.


----------



## BSA Constructio (Nov 29, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> The 20k I said is for labor only because I dont know what parts will be. This is just a wild guess, I dont do this sort of work.


cool. Thats what I was thinking. It will be 7-8K just for plumbing. Another 1,500-2K for wiring up the guage panels and pump system. So I am just posting to see what others think so that I can feel more comfortable with my numbers.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

When will they learn???

When you get your "commercial and residental" license, what does that mean? Are you GC? Are you a PC?

It doesn't matter, please know that when ppl come on these forums and blurt out a job and ask "how much should this cost" it makes most people a bit pissy. As you are seeing here and on TL's site. 

I don't know how it works in your particular land, bit seems a bit odd that you are a construction company and the plans clearly state work to be completed by a PC and an EC. And you stated you are doing all the work yourself. But I really don't care..... As for a price, that's up to you to figure. Any number you get is most likley totally unrealistic. I say do it for 1800. Make sure you don't over charge the client, you wouldn't want to lose the job because you charged SO MUCH.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

BSA Constructio said:


> cool. Thats what I was thinking. It will be 7-8K just for plumbing. Another 1,500-2K for wiring up the guage panels and pump system. So I am just posting to see what others think so that I can feel more comfortable with my numbers.


 
It sounds like a big job and bid high, its better to bid high and loose the job then bid low and loose your savings.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Although I have absolutely no idea about this kind of work, after you described the job in your o.p., the number 70k popped into my mind.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> When will they learn???
> 
> I don't know how it works in your particular land, bit seems a bit odd that you are a construction company and the plans clearly state work to be completed by a PC and an EC. And you stated you are doing all the work yourself. But I really don't care....


Here a GC can do any plumbing if its for the waist system like septic systems. I can do electrical to but thats its own license, cant do it on a GC license.


----------



## BSA Constructio (Nov 29, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> When will they learn???
> 
> When you get your "commercial and residental" license, what does that mean? Are you GC? Are you a PC?
> 
> ...


Great to know. Than the whole Idea of a forum should be deleted. I like how people come on for questions and adivce. And on EVERY Online forum EVERYONE gets FLAMED. Too bad some of you older guys are real mature. I am probably one of the younger ones on these boards and its sad how much more mature I am than most of the older guys. And maybe you can't read or you missed the Part we are GC/PC/EC i do not sub out work. Among the 12 people that work for me we have all lic. covered. Thanks.

Michael and Send, thanks for the input glad to know some are still living in the real world.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

BSA Constructio said:


> lol, actually I do know what I am doing buddy. I am 22 and I have plenty of Residential and Commerical buildings built under my belt. I own all my own machines and tools and trucks. I Have a number in my mind But I want to see what others think. By the way its 21,000 For materials only for the entire job. The number I am toying with is 50,000 for labor and materials. It will take 5-7 days start to finish.



Hmm, you sound just like a guy I used to know:whistling. I believe the name was Hallissey


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

BSA Constructio said:


> Great to know. Than the whole Idea of a forum should be deleted. I like how people come on for questions and adivce. And on EVERY Online forum EVERYONE gets FLAMED. Too bad some of you older guys are real mature. I am probably one of the younger ones on these boards and its sad how much more mature I am than most of the older guys. And maybe you can't read or you missed the Part we are GC/PC/EC i do not sub out work. Among the 12 people that work for me we have all lic. covered. Thanks.


 
Boy, that wasn't a flaming. The main ones that get flamed are guys that ask HOW MUCH -- HOW MUCH.... It gets old real quick. The point of a forum is to serve people. So others can learn too, not to just appease you. 


> And maybe you can't read or you missed the Part we are GC/PC/EC i do not sub out work


Don't get all snootie boy, you haven't a clue about me or what I know. I did not read anything about you having the licensed contractors on your crew.

And no one on here owes you crap. Take your 22 yr old self with "plenty of commercial and resi building" and have a little respect....might get you a little further...of course you already know this right? I mean after all....you're 22:no:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw a guy on the corner yesterday. He had a cardboard sign that said, "How much should I bid for this project (see link at bottom)". 

BSA, it is impossible for you to get confirmation on pricing for a project on an internet board. If you have a specific question relating to some technical aspect of the project, I am sure that you will receive accurate and timely information.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey BSA? Forget these jerks and tell your Uncle Putty the address of the job.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Metrojoebarbs said:


> LMAO. Teach him how twist up a fatty, slip his favorite CD in, plug in the headphones, get a cold drink and sit back in the lazyboy at the end of the day. And most of all make him say 100 times...
> 
> I WONT SWEAT THE SIMPLE THINGS IN LIFE :thumbsup:


i would...but I don't speak spanish...:no:


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

mahlere said:


> i would...but *I don't speak spanish*...:no:


Right over my head...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Metrojoebarbs said:


> Right over my head...


Celtic is a legal alien from Mexico, who only speaks spanish.....it's true...all his posts are through Microsoft's Spanish to English translation program...


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats enough fun for me tonight. Go easy Mahlere


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Metrojoebarbs said:


> Thats enough fun for me tonight. Go easy Mahlere


yeah...just me and my son tonight...and he's asleep...i got nothing better to do:laughing:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Good Point On The #s, Bat Boy*

One can't be tooo careful! 
I have No signs or plates on My trucks. We all dress like the blues Bros. 
I insist on cash,customers never get our REAL names.When asked for Cont.
Lic. #,I give EIEIO. Kids right!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> One can't be tooo careful!
> I have No signs or plates on My trucks. We all dress like the blues Bros.
> I insist on cash,customers never get our REAL names.When asked for Cont.
> Lic. #,I give EIEIO. Kids right!


it's obvious that you are a crazy old codger...you can't be trusted...and neither can that whippersnapper....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mahlere said:


> yeah...just me and my son tonight...and he's asleep...i got nothing better to do:laughing:


Go watch him sleep.
Trust me, you'll remember *that* lots longer than this!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Go watch him sleep.
> Trust me, you'll remember *that* lots longer than this!


Best advice ever.:thumbsup:


----------

